

Machsend - P2P file sharing in the browser - maccman
http://leadthinking.com/89-machsend-p2p-in-the-browser

======
pqs
Yahoo! BroserPlus does not work in GNU/Linux.

It supports:

Windows XP & Vista

    
    
        * Internet Explorer 6 & 7 & 8
        * Safari 3.x & 4.x
        * Google Chrome
        * Mozilla Firefox 2 & 3 
    

Mac OSX intel 10.4.11 or newer

    
    
        * Safari 3.x & 4.x
        * Mozilla Firefox 2 & 3

~~~
maccman
Yes, it's a shame. Best thing to do is ask Yahoo to support it.

------
nirmal
Reminds me of <http://www.streamfile.com/>

Discussed on HN here <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=252019>

------
surki
any idea how NAT traversal is done?

~~~
maccman
There's a paper explaining here:
<http://nutss.gforge.cis.cornell.edu/pub/imc05-tcpnat.pdf>

I think that might make a good blog post.

~~~
surki
I was asking how they are doing it from browser. But it appears that we need
to install a local client :(

~~~
maccman
You need to install BrowserPlus - but that's an in-browser installation
(without a restart) and is fairly seamless.

During the beta you also need to download/install a BP plugin. This is only
because Yahoo haven't signed the plugin - and will install automatically when
they have.

